# RyJ Aniversario nº2



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

Very nice smoke. Medium to full body, very well constructed and good flavor too.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

What about the drink?What is it


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Now thats a beautiful sight


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice smoke and a beautiful (Belgian) beer marcos!!
I did not know that our abbeys even export to Brazil!!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice pic!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Aaaah.... man that looks good.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

I love the look of the band.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

happy1 said:


> What about the drink?What is it


It's a Trappist beer from Netherlands. A brown ale, Belgian Style, 7%ABV, aromatic, refreshing, very smooth and drinkable.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

very nice, i like the color of the beer  im about to have me a nice super black stout and a pepin ! ill have to give that brew a whirl sometime


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

The good old Dutch beer...Those look like a great pairing!!


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

Very nice choice on the beer. How did it hold up to the cigar?


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

LittleG said:


> Very nice choice on the beer. How did it hold up to the cigar?


The beer had a medium body (7%ABV), but it's very rich in flavor and aroma. When i started to smoke the RyJ, the cigar's aroma overpower the beer. Maybe a Tripel (8%ABV) or even a Quadrupel (10%ABV) pairing better with the RyJ. Thanks.
(ps-sorry about my bad english!!):sorry:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

the construction on ryjs are second to none. i have had a little of everything they have put out and never had a bad one. that is pretty rare. enjoy mate


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice man


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks like a great pairing; will have to try it sometime with the Tripel or Quad.


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

Akaike said:


> The beer had a medium body (7%ABV), but it's very rich in flavor and aroma. When i started to smoke the RyJ, the cigar's aroma overpower the beer. Maybe a Tripel (8%ABV) or even a Quadrupel (10%ABV) pairing better with the RyJ. Thanks.
> (ps-sorry about my bad english!!):sorry:


Dont worry about the English bro. I was thinking that the cigar might overpower the delicate nature of a double. As far as a quad goes I would recommend a val deiu gran cru or one of the more aggressive quads.


----------



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

LittleG said:


> Dont worry about the English bro. I was thinking that the cigar might overpower the delicate nature of a double. As far as a quad goes I would recommend a val deiu gran cru or one of the more aggressive quads.


Hi Graham, thanks for the recomendation, I'll search this beer for a pairing. Do you know Greene King's Strong Suffolk Vintage Ale? I think this powerful beer is one of the best pairing with cigar i've ever made. It was a cuban Partagas D4,a very strong robusto. Thanks!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

Akaike said:


> Hi Graham, thanks for the recomendation, I'll search this beer for a pairing. Do you know Greene King's Strong Suffolk Vintage Ale? I think this powerful beer is one of the best pairing with cigar i've ever made. It was a cuban Partagas D4,a very strong robusto. Thanks!


Haven't heard of that one. I haven't spent alot of time around the English Old Ales and Barleywines. I do have a bottle of Thomas Hardy 2005 Vintage that I might pair with a mild to medium bodied cigar.


----------



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

LittleG said:


> Haven't heard of that one. I haven't spent alot of time around the English Old Ales and Barleywines. I do have a bottle of Thomas Hardy 2005 Vintage that I might pair with a mild to medium bodied cigar.


Wow...It's a english barley wine, 11,7%ABV, numbered and probably the most famous vintage ale in the world. You can storage this beer for up to 25 years!! Congratulations.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Very nice there!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice pics


----------

